# ورشــة عمــل قياس رضا العملاء ومهارات التعامل معهم 1-5 يوليو 2012م القاهرة



## ميرفت شاهين (29 مايو 2012)

الاتحاد العربي لتنمية الموارد البشرية
يعقــد
باعتماد: جامعة عين شمس
بالتعاون مع : مركز البحوث والدراسات التجارية والإحصائية – كلية التجارة – جامعة عين شمس
ورشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة عمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
قياس رضا العملاء ومهارات التعامل معهم
1-5 يوليو 2012م
القاهرة – جمهورية مصر العربية

الأهداف التفصيلية :
في نهاية ورشة العمل يكون المشارك قادراً على :
-	تصميم عمليات الخدمة التي ترضي العملاء وتحافظ عليهم
-	تدريب موظفي الإتصال بالعملاء باَليات تتضمن رضا العميل
-	فهم توقعات العملاء من مختلف شرائح المجتمع 
محتويات ورشة العمل :
-	مقدمة عن خدمة العملاء 
-	مهارات التواصل الخاصة بخدمة العملاء
-	تحليل العميل: كيف تعرف عميلك
-	خطط إدارة الضبط
-	خدمة العملاء الهاتفية 
-	مهارات الإنترنت الخاصة بخدمة العملاء
-	خطط إدارة الوقت 
-	مراعاة الأدب والذوق في العلاقات مع العميل 
كيفية التسجيل والمشاركة :
-	يمكنكم تعبئة استمارة الاشتراك على الموقع الإلكتروني ط§ظ„ط§طھط­ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„طھظ†ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ط±ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¨ط´ط±ظٹط©

و ارسال خطاب المشاركة الرسمي على فاكس رقم 
(0020235830285 / 0020235866953/ 0020235849316 )

ملاحظة:
•	ضرورة إحاطتنا برغبتكم في مكان الإقامة وموعد الوصول ليتسنى لنا تأمين متطلبات الحجز الفندقي.

رسوم الاشتراك :
يبلغ رسم الاشتراك فى ورشة العمل 1000 $ دولار أمريكي أو مايعادلها.

ويحصل المشارك مقابل رسم الاشتراك على الآتي:
الاستقبال بالمطار والتوصيل لمقر الإقامة
الإشتراك فى أعمال ورشة العمل .
المادة العلمية لوقائع ورشة العمل . 
حقيبة الأوراق العلمية
بوفيه المشروبات والمأكولات خلال فترة الاستراحة
دعوة غداء
تسهيلات الإقامة فى الفنادق

لمزيد من المعلومات الرجاء الاتصال
نائب مدير التدريب
أ / حمدي السراج
الجوال/ 00201002958200
هاتف: 0020235866963 / 0020235860262 / 0020235860290
فاكس: 0020235830285 / 0020235866953 / 0020235849316
البريد الالكتروني: [email protected]
الموقع الإلكتروني: 

http://www.uhrda.orghttp://www.uhrda.org​http://www.uhrda.org


----------

